# Enigma Exotics (new shop)



## enigma_exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi we are a new reptile shop soon to be opening in chesterfield derbyshire (s419aq) We pride ourselves on giving you top knowledge on all reptiles and supplying you with top quality equipment at the best possible prices. 
We are looking to open within the first week of july. For more information feel free to email us [email protected] 
our website will soon be up and running Enigma Exotics - Chesterfield reptiles and pet supplies
Thanx


----------



## enigma_exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

you can also visit are facebook for updates on stock etc Enigma Exotics - Pet services - Chesterfield, United Kingdom | Facebook


----------



## enigma_exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

bump: victory:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Best of luck to you mate. Drop me a text when you have an official date and I'll pop down


----------



## drugfree1 (Sep 1, 2009)

cheers tom apprechiate it, will be comin to you for veg mate


----------



## drugfree1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Shop sign to go up this week! not long until open :welcome:


----------



## drugfree1 (Sep 1, 2009)

BUMPPPPY:bash:


----------



## drugfree1 (Sep 1, 2009)

bummmp


----------



## enigma_exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

BUMP BUMP: victory:


----------



## mikey4 (Nov 15, 2010)

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## enigma_exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

BUMMP:welcome: SET TO OPEN NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Good luck with the shop, once you're open I'll pop over & say hello


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

have you opened up yet


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

been down this morning great little shop well set up,very clean an tidy livefood well priced well worth a visit


----------



## enigma_exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

were open at 8:30 today people great prices on frozen and live food, come and say hello:2thumb:


----------

